# beautiful scores



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've always been impressed by George Crumb's scores, such as:










Just for fun, what are some more beautiful scores?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Crumb example is great. More here.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Baude Cordier's "Belle, Bonne, Sage".


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Here are some of my favorites. I'm actually working on two of them for a performance (along with some other works) of graphic scores from the 1960s.

A page from Zyklus, by Stockhausen:








The entirety of Liaisons, by Roman Haubenstock-Ramati:








And one of the two pages of Toru Takemitsu's Seasons (this is the one I'm NOT working on as it's written for multiple players):


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The Renaissance had some pretty impressive scores. One memorable time I was at our local art museum for a display of scores. I noticed I was alone in the room, so I took the opportunity to hum the lines, as best as I could decipher them. It was a nice linking to the past.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Here are some Anthony Braxton compositions scores


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Composition 1960 #7 by La Monte Young


----------

